# اصول الانتخه



## Alexander.t (29 مارس 2009)

طبعا عنون الموضوع مش حلو بس هنعمل ايه هو ده حال الدنيا



وصايا الانتخه


1- اجعل هدفك في الحياة هو الراحة والاسترخاء 







2-حب سريرك فهو مملكتك الوحيدة







3- ارتاح بالنهار لتتمكن من النوم بسهولة في الليل






4- العمل شيء مقدس، لذلك لا تقترب منه أبداً


5- لا تؤجل عملك للغد طالما يمكنك تأجيله لبعد الغد





6- اعمل أقل ما يمكنك عمله، وحاول أن تجعل غيرك يؤدي عملك بدلاً منك





7- لا تقلق لن يموت أحد إذا لم تفعل شيئاً، بالعكس قد يتأذى البعض عندما تعمل





8- إذا أحسست بأن لديك رغبة في العمل، استرخي قليلاً حتى تزول تلك الرغبة






9- لا تنسى: العمل مفيد للصحة، لذلك اتركه دائماً للمرضى





10- لما يوصلك ميل محترم و هادف و ابن ناس زى ده 


لازم تنشره لكل اصحابك و حبايبك فى مشارق الارض و مغاربها 


كى تعم فوائد الانتخه للجميع


وجزاكم الله كل خير

وعلى فكره لو بعت الرساله دى لاصحابك وحبايبك هتاخد على كل رساله 10حسنات

وكل واحد من اللى بعتلهم الرساله دى بعته لواحد تانى هتاخد على كل رساله توصل لغيرك عن طريق رسالتك الاصليه هتاخد 3 حسنات

وادعولى بقى​


----------



## man4truth (29 مارس 2009)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## MIKEL MIK (29 مارس 2009)

*حلوه قوي يا مينا


تسلم ايديك ياجميل​*


----------



## kalimooo (30 مارس 2009)

حلوة يا بطل

شكرااااااااااااا


----------



## KOKOMAN (30 مارس 2009)

هههههههههههههه

تحــــــــــــــفه يا مينا 

ميرررسى ياباشا 
 
  ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (30 مارس 2009)

> 9- لا تنسى: العمل مفيد للصحة، لذلك اتركه دائماً للمرضى​



:t33::t33:

حلوة دى عاجبتنى 

ميرسى يا مينا على النصايح اللى تودى فى داهية هههه

وأطمن هندعيلك هندعيلك ​


----------



## monygirl (30 مارس 2009)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا ليك يا بطل *
*على مقالتك *
*هههههههههه*​


----------



## zezza (30 مارس 2009)

هههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههه
ايه يابنى انت جاى من السودان ولا حاجة 
بجد كلام زى العسل 
وتصدق وجهة نظر برضه


----------



## Alexander.t (25 أبريل 2009)

اى خدعه 


ميرسى على مروركم يجماعه​


----------



## meraa (25 أبريل 2009)

ههههههههههه
​- إذا أحسست بأن لديك رغبة في العمل، استرخي قليلاً حتى تزول تلك الرغبة


9- لا تنسى: العمل مفيد للصحة، لذلك اتركه دائماً للمرضى

مش كنت تقولى قبل ما اشتغل ميرسى على النصايح ​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (25 أبريل 2009)

هندعيلك بس مش من قلبنا هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسى يا مينا​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (25 أبريل 2009)

*هههههههههههههههه
جامدة يا مينا
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## amad_almalk (26 أبريل 2009)

نكته رائعه

مرسيىىىىىى علي النكته

ربنا يبارك حياتك​​


----------



## Alexander.t (26 أبريل 2009)

ميرسى يا عماد على مرورك​


----------



## tena_tntn (26 أبريل 2009)

وصية حلوة يامينا 
شكرا


----------



## Alexander.t (26 أبريل 2009)

tena_tntn قال:


> وصية حلوة يامينا
> شكرا



انت تامر يمعلم

ميرسى على المرور​


----------



## Alexander.t (27 أبريل 2009)

swety koky girl قال:


> هندعيلك بس مش من قلبنا هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ميرسى يا مينا​





مش من قلبك كمان ماشى ماشى 


بس ادعى وخلاص يمكن تتقبل


ههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (28 أبريل 2009)

هههههههههه
شكرا على النصائح المهمة جداااااااا
ربنا يباركك يا بطل​


----------



## Alexander.t (28 أبريل 2009)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه
> جامدة يا مينا
> ربنا يباركك​*




اى خدمه يا روكا


نورتينى​


----------



## mickol (31 مايو 2009)

*وصايا الانتخه*

_*                                                   وصايا الانتخه*_


*1

إجعل هدفك في الحياة

هو الراحة والإسترخاء*









_*

2 

حب سريرك 

فهو مملكتك الوحيدة*_






_*
3 

إرتاح بالنهار 

لتتمكن من النوم بسهولة في الليل*_








_*4 

العمل شيء مقدس، 

لذلك لا تقترب منه أبداً*_








*
5 

لا تؤجل عملك للغد 

طالما يمكنك 

تأجيله لبعد الغد
*








_*
6 

إعمل أقل ما يمكنك عمله، 

وحاول أن تجعل غيرك يؤدي عملك بدلاً منك*_









_*
7 

لا تقلق لن يموت أحد إذا لم تفعل شيئاً، 

بالعكس قد يتأذى البعض عندما تعمل
*_








_*8 

إذا أحسست بأن لديك رغبة في العمل، 

إسترخي قليلاً حتى تزول تلك الرغبة*_









_*9 

لا تنسى: العمل مفيد للصحة، 

لذلك إتركه دائماً للمرضى*_


----------



## Mary Gergees (31 مايو 2009)

*رد: وصايا الانتخه*

*هههههههههههه
جميل اوى الموضوع
تسلم ايدك*


----------



## mickol (31 مايو 2009)

*رد: وصايا الانتخه*

ميرسى يامارى


----------



## Coptic MarMar (1 يونيو 2009)

*تم دمج الموضوع مع سابقه لتكراره

سلام ونعمة..*​


----------



## amad_almalk (1 يونيو 2009)

نكته رائعه يا  مينا

مرسيىىىىىىىى علي النكته

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## Alexander.t (1 يونيو 2009)

*ميرسى يا عماد على المرور والمشاركه

ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (1 يونيو 2009)

*هههههههه
جامدة جداا
ميرسى ليك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## abokaf2020 (10 يونيو 2009)

الف شكر للمانتخ الكبيييييييير


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (10 يونيو 2009)

ادنى حسناتى بقى يا  عم ههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 

نام وارتاح ياتيك النجاح ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## tasoni queena (15 يوليو 2010)

*الوصايا العشر للأنتخة*


*1*​​​
*اجعل هدفك في الحياة*​​​
*هو الراحة والاسترخاء*​​​ 
*
2​​​​​*
*حب سريرك*​
*فهو مملكتك الوحيدة*​*
*

*
3​​​*
*ارتاح بالنهار*​​​
*لتتمكن من النوم بسهولة في الليل*​*
*

*
4​​​*
*العمل شئ  مقدس،*​​​
*لذلك لا تقترب منه أبداً*​*
*

*
5​​​*
*لاتؤجل عملك للغد*​​​
*طالما يمكنك تأجيله لبعد الغد*​*
*

*6 *
*اعمل أقل ما يمكنك عمله،*​​​
*وحاول أن تجعل غيرك يؤدي عملك بدلاً منك*​*
*

*7 *
*لا تقلق لن يموت أحد إذا لم تفعل شيئاً،*​​​
*بالعكس قد يتأذى البعض عندما تعمل*​*
*

*
8​​​*
*إذا أحسست بأن لديك رغبة في العمل،*​​​
*استرخي قليلاً حتى تزول تللك الرغبة*​*
*

*
9​​​*
*لا تنسى: العمل مفيد للصحة،*​​​
*لذلك اتركه دائماً للمرضى*​






*10*​​​
*لما يوصلك ميل محترم و هادف و ابن ناس زى ده*​​​
*لازم تنشره لكل اصحابك  و حبايبك فى مشارق الارض  و مغاربها*​​​
*كى تعم الفائدة*​​​


*خليك ايجابى*​​​
*تعاطفك لوحده مش كفاية*​ 

*منقوووووووول*​​​ ​


----------



## سامح روماني2 (15 يوليو 2010)

*رد: الوصايا العشر للأنتخة*

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
جميل جدا يا *tasoni queena 

وخصوصا دي

**لاتؤجل  عملك للغد*​
*طالما يمكنك تأجيله لبعد الغد*​*

ههههههههه
*


----------



## hanysabry (15 يوليو 2010)

*رد: الوصايا العشر للأنتخة*

هههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (15 يوليو 2010)

*تم الدمج للتكرار *​


----------



## مارينا عطية (22 يوليو 2010)

ميرسى جداً


----------



## روماني زكريا (22 يوليو 2010)

_ههههههههههههه

حلوين اوي يا مينا ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك​_


----------



## dodo jojo (24 يوليو 2010)

انت تحفه يا كوبيد...شكرا يا عسل


----------

